# bobcat snow blower



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

look at this bobcat snow blower its cool wonder if you can get parts at your bobcat dealer when you get parts for a s185


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Maybe in 1962 when it was new. I have an AMF blower 2. Kinda a collector?? And my 2nd Harley.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

That is not made by Bobcat (ie: skid steers, excavators, tractors etc) but is made by Bob Cat, who makes mowers.

http://www.bobcatturf.com/about/about_us/ bottom paragraph will give you more information.


----------

